# Is this Side Effects from Noroclav?



## sante

Rosie has been off her food today only eating very, very small amounts, but not very interested in eating like normal. She was prescribed Amoxycillin-Clavulanate (Noroclav) 50mg 1 tablet twice daily for 4 days and has had 3 doses so far. She was also given an antibiotic injection on Monday and didn't start the Noroclav until yesterday. 

She was prescribed this because she has a slight temperature (39.7), since starting the Noroclav she is sleeping most of the time and today has been off her food. 

Is lack of appetite a side effect of Noroclav? Should I phone the Vets?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

Whilst it could be a side effect of the antibiotic I would still call your vets as it could be that her temperature is still up or even higher and making her feel awful. She could need something to help bring the temperature down like a NSAID so Metacam or the equivilant. Hope she feels better soon xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel

sante said:


> Rosie has been off her food today only eating very, very small amounts, but not very interested in eating like normal. She was prescribed Amoxycillin-Clavulanate (Noroclav) 50mg 1 tablet twice daily and has had 3 doses so far. She was also given an antibiotic injection on Monday and didn't start the Noroclav until yesterday.
> 
> She was prescribed this because she has a slight temperature (39.7), since starting the Noroclav she is sleeping most of the time and today has been off her food.
> 
> Is lack of appetite a side effect of Noroclav? Should I phone the Vets?


Cant say in cats but have had Noraclav and the same antibiotic content under different brand names kicked off by an injection then followed up by a course of oral ones the next day for the dogs and none seem to have had an side effects although I believe the most common seems to be if anything usually loose motions with ABs

Usually with a raised temp they will tend to go off food, become lethargic and/or sleepier, one possibility could be that the cause of the raised temp isn't bacterial after all in which case the antibiotics wont work, in which case her temp maybe is still higher and or causing the other symptoms along with an infection still being present. Usually my vet does kick mine off with injections of antibiotics and sometimes too a non inflammatory but then has them back the next day to check the temp and re-assess them. if the temp has come down and they have showed improvement then its usually quite safe to say the infection/cause is bacterial and they have started to work. If they haven't then the cause can be something else like viral.

Personally I would ring the surgery and ask their opinion and see if she does need to go in and be re-checked to see if she still has a raised temp.


----------



## sante

Will ring the vets at 2pm as they are closed until then. Just tried.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Just looked up the adverse reactions of Noraclav and they are listed as the following:-

The use of this drug is contraindicated in animals with a history of an allergic reaction to any of the penicillins or cephalosporins.

Adverse Reactions

Post-Approval Experience: The most frequent or serious adverse events include vomiting, lethargy, anorexia and hypersensitivity (non-pruritic erythematous ears, lips and perineal area).

If shes not had this type of antibiotic before then its possible she could be allergic and the side effects in some animals can be lethargy and off food as well as other things. So taking that into consideration its something that could be possible, although the fact it isn't a bacterial infection after all and she could still have a temp is also equally possible.

Full details on Noraclav and use on link below.

Noroclav Tablets (62.5 mg) (Canada) for Animal Use - Drugs.com


----------



## sante

Sled dog hotel said:


> Just looked up the adverse reactions of Noraclav and they are listed as the following:-
> 
> The use of this drug is contraindicated in animals with a history of an allergic reaction to any of the penicillins or cephalosporins.
> 
> Adverse Reactions
> 
> Post-Approval Experience: The most frequent or serious adverse events include vomiting, lethargy, anorexia and hypersensitivity (non-pruritic erythematous ears, lips and perineal area).
> 
> If shes not had this type of antibiotic before then its possible she could be allergic and the side effects in some animals can be lethargy and off food as well as other things. So taking that into consideration its something that could be possible, although the fact it isn't a bacterial infection after all and she could still have a temp is also equally possible.
> 
> Full details on Noraclav and use on link below.
> 
> Noroclav Tablets (62.5 mg) (Canada) for Animal Use - Drugs.com


Very useful information. Thank you 

She has had Noroclav before in 2012 I don't remember there being any issues with it. She's on 50mg tabs (500).


----------



## Satori

sante said:


> Very useful information. Thank you
> 
> She has had Noroclav before in 2012 I don't remember there being any issues with it. She's on 50mg tabs (500).


What is meant by "(500)" ?


----------



## sante

Satori said:


> What is meant by "(500)" ?


I haven't got a clue but that's what's written on the packet.

Spoke to one of the veterinary nurses who spoke to the vet, she said she thinks that Rosie is just off her food and to try some boiled chicken or white fish or prawns, the word dry food was mentioned by the vet and I said dry food is a no, no. The nurse said the vet said that if Rosie is still off her food after her evening meal tonight to ring up and they will see her as they are open until 7pm. They aren't too worried about her increased sleeping at this stage as she hadn't had much sleep over the weekend due to having a temperature.


----------



## sante

Hmmmm Well Rosie is now wide awake running about exactly 12 hours from having her last dose of Noroclav. Oh well she's back to her normal self  Panic over.


----------



## nicolaa123

Riley had norclav and he had a terrible reaction, not eating and made him very sick, nearly had to be admitted to the vets..but after an anti sickness jab and dropping them he got better.

Norclav is now a no no!!


----------



## sante

nicolaa123 said:


> Riley had norclav and he had a terrible reaction, not eating and made him very sick, nearly had to be admitted to the vets..but after an anti sickness jab and dropping them he got better.
> 
> Norclav is now a no no!!


Well the situation with Rosie is she has tried to go to the toilet twice this morning for a pee but nothing came out, do e a number two but this was loose stools and is refusing to eat. I am about to call the vets as I want her seen today.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

sante said:


> Well the situation with Rosie is she has tried to go to the toilet twice this morning for a pee but nothing came out, do e a number two but this was loose stools and is refusing to eat. I am about to call the vets as I want her seen today.


If shes trying to pee and not passing anything she does need to go asap. Hope she is OK.


----------



## sante

Sled dog hotel said:


> If shes trying to pee and not passing anything she does need to go asap. Hope she is OK.


Just got back from the vets, she said that Rosie possibly has a bout of a cold or flu even though she had the flu jab. The vet gave Rosie an anti sickness injection and asked that she completes the antibiotics because if she does have a bout of cystitis this will help get rid of it. As soon as Rosie gets home she eats :thumbup1: not much mind you but it's a start.


----------



## Satori

Poor girl. Mine also refuse to eat if they have a bout of flu symptoms. I think it is because of a diminished sense of smell. Nourish-um paste and hand-fed Thrive 'complete' tuna flavour is my worst-case regime.


----------



## Chloe Thornton

My pup is on this had his first dose today and he has just slept won’t eat a think and giving him water though a syringe


----------



## Chloe Thornton

scary time did ur dog get better after she finished her course of medicine


----------



## Guest

Chloe Thornton said:


> I've got a pup on this medicine and I've got the same problem sleeping and not eating much at all and still got 3days of meds left


This is a very old thread. If you have concerns about your puppy you're best to call your vet for advice.


----------

